
HP Enterprise let Russia scrutinize cyberdefense system used by Pentagon - ditn
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-russia-hpe-specialreport/special-report-hp-enterprise-let-russia-scrutinize-cyberdefense-system-used-by-pentagon-idUSKCN1C716M?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
varjag
Absent a deep COCOM-like exports ban things like these are bound to happen.
It's naïve to expect the shareholder-value maximizing enterprises to keep
national security interests at heart.

